# Blanking the cheater



## peterbarnes (Oct 7, 2012)

Just want you advice about the best way to deal with the cheater when they try and contact you but you dont want to hear from them..

I dont want to be tempted or give in to her text's,e-mails,phone call etc..

maybe i could open a new email but i dont think that would work as i would have to check my old email from time to time

maybe i could get my phone number changed

i can block her from facebook

any idea's as how i can take the temptation away to respond to her emails texts etc...i fear in a time of weakness i could fail at what im trying to do..


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I'm not overly technical, but I can set my email up to divert mail from certain senders to my trash box without any action from me. You can also certainly get a new number for the phone, but you may also be able to block her her number from dialing you. Of course that will not work if she calls/texts from a different number.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Consider sending a registered letter:

"Don't call me, don't write me, don't look for me, don't come to where I live. If you see me on the street - cross the street and don't look my way. We are done. Have a great life. Don't make me file a restraining order against you."


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Have her messages to your original email sent to spam and don't check that folders. Or save her contact under cheating *****. Then when she emails you will have a reminder of what she has done. Don't change your phone number, just have it blocked so she cannot call.


----------



## peterbarnes (Oct 7, 2012)

I like to formal letter idea thats very firm and just how im trying to deal with the piece of dirt..

i think i will go to see a solicitor to type one up for me..

Thanks for the e-mail and phone advice as well,very useful


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

So you decided to file after she didn't show up yesterday?
What is she texting you? Some lame excuse? More lies? Begging last chance? Asking a new F2F?

Yeah, go dark on her.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

peterbarnes said:


> I like to formal letter idea thats very firm and just how im trying to deal with the piece of dirt..
> 
> i think i will go to see a solicitor to type one up for me..
> 
> Thanks for the e-mail and phone advice as well,very useful


While you're there
Since you are not married ask about legal responsibilities for either of you. It may turn out she owes you support.


----------



## peterbarnes (Oct 7, 2012)

@Acabado were not married and i dont want to slip up and in a moment of weakness and respond to her emails,texts etc

@walkonmars Im not too concerned about the finiacial stuff and anything else from her,she can have it all,id rarther move on with nothing and start afresh..im quite self sufficient


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I missed the not married part. No excuse, just lazy.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd set up a rule in my email to automatically send anything from her email account back to her and delete the local copy.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

peterbarnes said:


> I like to formal letter idea thats very firm and just how im trying to deal with the piece of dirt..
> 
> i think i will go to see a solicitor to type one up for me..
> 
> Thanks for the e-mail and phone advice as well,very useful



Consider certifying the letter and purchasing signature confirmation for it. The post office offers this service for a very small fee. It enables you to verify on the internet the time the letter was signed for and the name of the signer, so you will have proof that it arrived and was accepted, regardless of any tales to the contrary. Doing this is especially important and helpful if you feel you may experience harassment or other forms of unwanted behavior, because your demand to be left alone is now documented evidence available for any potential future legal proceedings or meetings with authorities.

If you want to, you can make sure the addressee is the one and only person the post office will allow to sign for the letter, by purchasing "restricted delivery". The letter will not be left at the address unless it is signed for by the person you have specified - they won't be able to blame someone else at the house for signing for it and throwing it out, or for withholding it from them, etc.

Photocopying, sharing and certifying your letter also lets toxic individuals know that your intentions are serious, and it serves as excellent evidence that you made it absolutely clear they are not to contact you.

Carrying a copy of this letter in your bag or wallet, along with a copy of the receipt from the delivery signature will quickly enable any helpers, hospital staff, law enforcement, or others who don't yet understand the situation to get up to speed quickly and easily, and it will serve as clear evidence that cannot be refuted with lies and manipulations.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Blanking someone is just what it states--you completely wipe them from your life by not having any contact at all whatsoever with them.

To me, there is no clearer message that says "I'm not into you/this/it" than completely blanking someone and not responding to them at all. 

You can call your phone company and have her # blocked so that she cannot call you at all. Also, block her emails, FB, all of it.


----------

